# First time EVER duck hunt= SO MUCH DANG FUN.



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

Shot my first duck ever and tried filming at the same time. Batteries froze before we used the decoys but got some film jumping them.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

clark will love ya!!!! ya need a gun barrel cam.


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

utahgolf said:


> clark will love ya!!!! ya need a gun barrel cam.


Gun barrel cam? Tell me more


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

don't you have one of those go pro's that ya put on your bike helmet? my buddy got one and we made a velcro mount that sraps onto the gun barrel. pretty cool footage. they have actual mounts and setups for them.


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

utahgolf said:


> don't you have one of those go pro's that ya put on your bike helmet? my buddy got one and we made a velcro mount that sraps onto the gun barrel. pretty cool footage. they have actual mounts and setups for them.


I was wondering if my GoPro would get in the way of aiming?


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

mattinthewild said:


> utahgolf said:
> 
> 
> > don't you have one of those go pro's that ya put on your bike helmet? my buddy got one and we made a velcro mount that sraps onto the gun barrel. pretty cool footage. they have actual mounts and setups for them.
> ...


you dont aim a shotgun, you point it. so after awhile, you wouldnt really notice it in your way once you learn now to shoulder and get down on the gun properly every time. i use to just slide the camera and have it on the side of my barrel and not the top, so i could still see my bead.


----------



## jesseivie (Oct 5, 2009)

im sure you probably have a bike handlebar gopro mount, and if so you can mount it on the barrel pretty snug but if you dont heres a link to some, this is what my buddy uses when we go out hunting... hope this helps, id love to see some more duck videos from you! you shoot some sweet footage matt, keep it up!

http://gopro.com/camera-mounts/handleba ... ost-mount/

and he bought like a elbow adapter so the camera is right side up instead of sideways and its in the grab bag from gopro

http://gopro.com/camera-mounts/grab-bag-of-mounts/


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2011)

that awesome;  good to see you getting some coot; try fish spring; i saw bunch of them thier yesterday;


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I never even noticed the camera. both eyes open when pointing a shotgun. some people might get bugged by it but you'd get the hang of it if it bugged ya. I'm surprised you don't chukar hunt matt, that seems right up your alley. cool country and a heck of a work out. extreme bird hunting for sure.


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

utahgolf said:


> I never even noticed the camera. both eyes open when pointing a shotgun. some people might get bugged by it but you'd get the hang of it if it bugged ya. I'm surprised you don't chukar hunt matt, that seems right up your alley. cool country and a heck of a work out. extreme bird hunting for sure.


I see a few dozen every time I go out for a run. Cool looking birds. Yeah and they are always in cool country.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I thought that was woody harrelson hunting ducks there for a second. lol. good job on the ducks.


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

Gee LeDouche said:


> I thought that was woody harrelson hunting ducks there for a second. lol. good job on the ducks.


Funny. I get that sometimes. I hate looking like ugly people but what can you do?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

mattinthewild said:


> utahgolf said:
> 
> 
> > clark will love ya!!!! ya need a gun barrel cam.
> ...


http://contour.com/products/contour-roa ... hwodUUbVNA


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I have this very camera, it takes great HD vids! Plus it is small and mounts great on almost anything.


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

shaun larsen said:


> mattinthewild said:
> 
> 
> > utahgolf said:
> ...


Aim it? Point it? Whats the difference? I mean seriously why do you gotta correct him? He knows what he is doing.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

there is quite a big difference between pointing and aiming. both eyes open with a shotgun,, you're able to acquire the target much faster, bigger sight picture, as well as increase your odds of being able to pull up on multiple birds. I'm sure matt knows that but maybe shaun was just tryin to be helpful.


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Its still aiming, its done differently when you use a shotgun compared to a rifle but either way its called aiming.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

call it what ya want. just making the "point" that there is a difference, like you just stated.


----------



## SureShot (Oct 2, 2007)

I close one eye when shooting a shotgun and hit most things I'm trying to when I pull the trigger...nothing wrong with that.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

lots of people shoot with one eye closed...if it works, don't change it.


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

utahgolf said:


> call it what ya want. just making the "point" that there is a difference, like you just stated.


Yeah to each his own. Nice pun though :lol:


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

nice music.......hahaha.


----------

